# USDA Funds Bee Forage



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems the USDA is going to spend 3 million in a half dozen states in the far Northern reaches to improve bee habitat....I guess it's "screw the rest of us"....must be obama bees getting all the funding....up there in that liberal country.  

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/usda_to_spend_3_million_to_feed_honeybees_in_midwest_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

oh no, I expect a group looking out for the bee's health will be needing to do an extensive study on feeding that horrible 'high fructose corn syrup' to those unsuspecting bees 

Hope all the HayTalk members in the eligible states get their fair share of the funds.

Shelia


----------

